# JavaFx Verständnisfrage



## Guest (2. Aug 2007)

hallo,

ich hab da mal so ne frage bzgl. javafx.

wie funktioniert das genau: wird das javafx file in bytecode compiliert oder ist javafx einfach ein in java geschriebener interpreter für javafx script?

danke für alle hinweise


----------



## AlArenal (2. Aug 2007)

Ursprünglich war es ein Interpreter. Seit kurzem gibt es aber einen Bytecode Compiler.


----------



## deleted (2. Aug 2007)

ähm ist JavaFX denn überhaupt schon raus???
SUN hat doch angekündigt, erstmal kommen dann noch die Designertools???


----------



## AlArenal (2. Aug 2007)

Ist Google kaputt?

https://openjfx.dev.java.net/


----------



## deleted (2. Aug 2007)

Auch wenn du es vielleicht nicht vermutest:
Mir ist es in der Tat bewusst, dass es Internetsuchdienste gibt.
Google nutze ich zwar nicht, da man dort eh nur eBay-Werbung sieht, also weiß ich nicht, ob es "kaputt" ist.
Aber meine genutzen Suchdienste funktionieren wunderbar...

Leider beantworten sie mir nicht die Frage:
"Ist JavaFX mit allen Entwicklungstools, der Mobileplattform usw. schon draußen?".

Wenn "Gast" es nutzt, könnte es ja sein, dass ich das Release verpasst habe...

Aber nach meinem Wissen ist JavaFX genau wie WPF noch nicht marktreif...


----------



## AlArenal (2. Aug 2007)

R.B. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber meine genutzen Suchdienste funktionieren wunderbar...



Dann nutze sie bei Gelegenheit mal.



> Aber nach meinem Wissen ist JavaFX genau wie WPF noch nicht marktreif...



Wie beurteilst du wann Open Source Project "marktreif" ist?

JavaFX funktioniert, der Bytecode Compiler funktioniert, es gibt Plugins für die üblichen IDEs, es gibt Tutorials, ....

Und da WPF Bestandteil von .NET 3.0 ist, dieses bereits released ist und standardmäßig mit Windows Vista ausgeliefert wird, ist wohl auch dieses fertig und ready to use.


----------



## Guest (2. Aug 2007)

danke für die antworten

ich habe eben gesehen, dass es einen bytecode compiler gibt, allerdings wird dieser, so wie ich es verstanden habe, in einem separaten Projekt entwickelt?

gibt es also von sun einen normalen interpreter und von einem zweiten projekt einen bytecodecompiler oder wurde die idee mit dem interpreter ganz eingestellt? wäre echt schade ohne interpreter :-(. 

und weiter: gibt es für die mobile variante angepasste versionen, oder muss man dort einfach darauf achten nur die java me apis zu verwenden?

besten dank


----------



## AlArenal (3. Aug 2007)

R.B. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber nach meinem Wissen ist JavaFX genau wie WPF noch nicht marktreif...





			
				R.B. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist im Übrigen der wunderbare Slektionseffet der Marktwirtschaft:
> Wer nix neues riskiert und investiert, wird wegselektiert! - richtig so


----------



## deleted (3. Aug 2007)

@AlArenal

Keine Ahnung was du mir sagen willst, aber du redest irgendwie wirr...


@Gast

Also folgendes:
JavaFX soll ein Konkurrenzprodukt zu Flash oder Silverlight (Microsofts Flashkonkurrent) werden.
Besonderes Augenmerk soll darauf liegen "plattformunabhänig" Webanwendungen auch offline zur Verfügung zu stellen usw.

Speziell bei JavaFX soll es so sein, dass für den DesktopPC eine kostenlose Entwicklungsumgebung und kostenpflichtige Designerprogramme (wie bei Flash) zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollen. Für Mobilgeräte wird es eine (NICHT kostenlose) Laufzeitumgebung für JavaFX geben.
Dass es KEINEN Skriptinterpretor geben wird, könnte ich mir durchaus denken, da dies die Grafiker etc. garnicht gerne sehen, wenn ihre Anwendungen als Source heruntergeladen werden können.

Soweit ist jedenfalls der Stand den ich habe, nach den Artikeln von der JavaOne...

Das Ganze soll es am Ende dann auch als Paket von SUN geben...
Aber da ist irgendwie noch nix fertig...

*nachtrag*

Ich hab jetzt grad nochmal anchgelesen:
SUN will tatsächlich die Quelltexte von JavaFX OpenSource machen.
Dies finde ich sehr gut. Wenn SUN es hinbekommt, gute Designprogramme dafür zu entwickeln, könnte sich das Ganze als echte Konkurrenz zu Flash entwickeln, wenn z.B. die Linuxdistributoren das Ganze immer mitliefern, oder es z.B. direkt in Firefox integriert wird etc.


----------



## deleted (3. Aug 2007)

@Nochmal AlArenal 

Ahhh ich glaube ich verstehe, was du willst:
Du siehst das aus dem Blickfeld, dass du damit eventuell schon PROGRAMMIEREN kannst!
Ja klar, DA hast du Recht!
Allerdings soll das Ganze als Paket Konkurrenz zu Flash werden!
Und dafür werden dann noch Designerprogramme usw. gebraucht.

Aus der Wikipedia zum Thema Microsoft/WPF/Silverlight:
"Expression Blend ist auf Englisch und in weiteren Sprachen, wie Deutsch, als Release erhältlich. Die aktuell Version kann nicht mit dem Silverlight zusammenarbeiten, was selbst noch in der Beta Phase steckt. Daher wird parallel eine Version 2 der Software als Preview angeboten, die auch Silverlight unterstützt. Die aktuelle Version arbeitet auch schon mit dem Visual Studio 2008 Beta 2 zusammen."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Expression

Also das Ganze ist noch nicht geeignet um damit ein Projekt zu machen


----------



## AlArenal (3. Aug 2007)

Wo ist das von dir angemahnte Risiko?

Wenn du ernsthaft meinst JFX wäre was zum lustigen Mausschubsen, weil du die irrige Annahme vertrittst, Flash sei nichts weiter als ein Vektor-Zeichenprogramm mit Keyframe-Animation, dann musst du damit wohl oder übel leben.

Wer aber mehr macht, als sich nur die Verpackung anzuschauen wird schnell feststellen, dass beide Produkte (unf etwaige weitere Konkurrenten) weitaus komplexere Systeme sind.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es wenseltich mehr bringt sich früh und fundamental mit Techniken auseinanderzusetzen, als auf fette What-You-See-Is-All-YOU-Can Apps zu warten.

Gerüchteweise soll  Java ja auch mehr können, als in Matisse ein paar Sachen durch die Gegend zu schieben.


----------



## deleted (3. Aug 2007)

ok ich bin in der Tat bisher davon ausgeganen, dass Flash primär ein Vektormalprogramm ist, und die Skriptingtechnoligien (um z.B. einen Videoplayer zu programmieren) ehr Beiwerk sind.
So hatte ich JavaFX auch eingeschätzt...
Scheinbar hinke ich da technisch um einige Zeit zurück....

Scheint sich ja sehr viel weiterentwickelt zu haben...
*
Danke für deine Kritik! *Werde mich jetzt auch mal "richtig" schlaumachen über dieses Thema!


----------



## AlArenal (3. Aug 2007)

Wenn man Flash mal anwirft und sich das anschaut, hat man tatsächlich das Gefühl in einem recht einfachen Malprogramm zu sein. Das Zauberwort lautet "Actionscript". Die mittlerweile in Version 3.0 enthaltene Programmiersprache ist nach ECMA standardisiert und JavaScript sehr ähnlich, sowie mittlerweile komplett objektorientiert und mit recht umfangreicher Klassenbibliothek.

Die Flash-Gurus verbringen die meiste Zeit im Sourcecode und wenig auf der eigentlich Oberfläche. 

JavaFX ist zunächst mal eine auf der JVM laufende Sprache mit Klassenbibliothek und dem Vorteil, dass einem die komplette JFC ebenso zur Verfügung stehen. RAD-Tools fürs Design sollen mal kommen, aber da steht es ja jedem frei ein passendes Produkt zu liefern, wobei davon auszugehen ist, dass Sun in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft eine über das jetzige recht einfache Plugin hinausgehende Erweiterung für Netbeans IDE rausbringen wird.

In Flash kann man komplette Anwendungen entwickeln (nicht zuletzt seit Apollo), nur Point&Klick würde da nicht reichen...


----------



## deleted (3. Aug 2007)

ok da lag ich dann irgendwie extrem falsch.
Wusste zwar, dass man in Flash auch skripten kann (habe vor ewigen Zeiten damit mal eine Homepage gebastelt), allerdings ging das alles mehr oder minder mit Klicken im Designtool.

Naja man lernt immer wieder was Neues


----------

